# B-25 for sale.



## beaupower32 (Dec 14, 2009)

Here we go guys, only $695,000 USD. 

NORTH AMERICAN B-25 MITCHELL Piston Military Aircraft For Sale At Controller.com


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 14, 2009)

I'll take two!


----------



## evangilder (Dec 14, 2009)

Not a bad price, now to come up with 694,995...


----------



## ToughOmbre (Dec 14, 2009)

Does sound like a good price.

Ahhh, the things I could have done if it weren't for those three college tuitions. 

TO


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 14, 2009)

Would that not be fun though...


----------



## Airframes (Dec 14, 2009)

It seems remarkably well priced - relatively speaking, of course! I might be able to raise the sum of the last digit shown.....


----------



## beaupower32 (Dec 14, 2009)

On the same site there is a TBM-3 for $275,000 USD. This sounds a little bit of a better price lol. I only wish I could pay for one of these planes. 

GRUMMAN TBM-3 AVENGER Piston Military Aircraft For Sale At Controller.com


----------



## DBII (Dec 14, 2009)

Sounds like to price is low. I wonder if it includes engine and tires. Has anyone seen these birds before? We can pass the cat around and then B17 will pick up the differance. 

DBII


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 14, 2009)

Dear Santa........I've been a really good boy this year......


----------



## ToughOmbre (Dec 14, 2009)

Thorlifter said:


> Dear Santa........I've been a really good boy this year......



This year ain't the problem. For me, it's been all the previous years! 

TO


----------



## Heinz (Dec 14, 2009)

Well if this is a syndicate I VOLUNTEER to look after it in Australia, its no trouble really....


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm thinking around 2 B-25's and 3 TBM's...... a third B-25 would really be pushing...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 14, 2009)

I know the feeling TO, all to well.


----------



## gumbyk (Dec 14, 2009)

Heinz said:


> Well if this is a syndicate I VOLUNTEER to look after it in Australia, its no trouble really....


With the way the exchange rates work, it will be cheapest to keep it down here in New Zealand...


Its not that far away from you Heinz...


----------



## Doughboy (Dec 14, 2009)

Now when people ask me what I want for Christmas I can tell them " I would like a B-25 Mitchell and it only costs 695,000 $"!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 15, 2009)

Is there a Lemon Law for aircraft? If I'm gonna write a check foe that, I wanna make sure it works.


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 15, 2009)

It always makes me sad to see these aircraft for sale as I know I will never be able to afford them and give them a good home


----------



## Marcel (Dec 16, 2009)

Pfff.. Don't buy a second-hand aircraft....


----------

